# Are having corned beef and cabbage today?



## Startingover

Also added carrots and potatoes to my pot. Don't know what brand I normally buy. Usually grab what ever's in the bin. But today's seasoning seem a bit more mild than previous years. Wished I'd looked to see if there was any green beer at the market. Or, I could have bought regular beer an added green


----------



## Colbyt

Mine has been in the slow cooker since 10.30 this morning. About an hour before we eat I'll dip off some juice and do the cabbage on the stove top.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Same thing. In the slow cooker since about 11.


----------



## Bud9051

Well I was going to until I saw the post and realized it was too late. But the slow cooker sounds like a better idea than my big pot so I'll put it on tomorrow.

Tried it once years ago and didn't turn out too well. I think it was a bad (all fat) piece of meat. I hope this one is better but if not I still love the cabbage.

Bud


----------



## DoomsDave

Hmm. 

Biked with a friend to our nearby Iris Pub, and had stout and Corned Beef and Cabbage, and well . . . .

Hate to be rude, but the Irish seem more famed for starving than cooking.

I know that's not true . .. . (is it?)


----------



## Startingover

We devoured our dinner. The vegetables were so good cooked in those seasonings. I should cook this more often than once a year. My corned beef was only 2.25 lbs. Just right for 2 of us.


----------



## Windows on Wash

I am so egregiously stuffed right now.


----------



## Colbyt

Bud9051 said:


> Well I was going to until I saw the post and realized it was too late. But the slow cooker sounds like a better idea than my big pot so I'll put it on tomorrow.
> 
> Tried it once years ago and didn't turn out too well. I think it was a bad (all fat) piece of meat. I hope this one is better but if not I still love the cabbage.
> 
> Bud



I've cooked a lot of them. 6 hours on low for plate meat, 5 hours on low for sandwich meat. You get about 10% more edible meat (less shrinkage) using low as opposed to using higher setting.


3-4 lb. corned beef brisket
1-12 ounce beer (no lite beer)
1/2 c. chopped onions (approx 80 grams finely diced)
2 garlic cloves, minced (14 grams)
1 tsp. black pepper
2 tsp. white vinegar
2 bay leaves


----------



## Startingover

Dads family was Irish but I don’t remember them ever having corned beef or ever talking about any Irish food.

WoW, I had to look up that word. Ha


----------



## DoomsDave

Hmm. I guess my trouble is that I've gotten too used to that Mediterranean diet, from southern Europe and the Middle East. All that cabbage from up north isn't quite as good to me.


----------



## Bud9051

Just put my 2 pound piece of beef in the slow cooker.
Fingers crossed.

Bud


----------



## spitz1234

This is from yesterday. No cabbage. Rubens tonight or tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomsDave

spitz1234 said:


> This is from yesterday. No cabbage. Rubens tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That looks good!:surprise:

Maybe I'll cook my own at some point . . . .


----------



## spitz1234

Slow cooker on low fat side up. Put a few Smithwicks beers in with it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots

Spitz, that looks delicious. :yes:
My corned beef was good too, not stringy, it was solid.
I also made two red potatoes in the microwave. I forgot to
put out the ‘lethal weapon’ Irish soda bread.

I cooked it for 50 minutes in the pressure cooker, took it out,
covered it up and put in the cabbage, carrots and potatoes 
in the same water for 20 minutes.


----------



## spitz1234

I'm hungry now

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> Spitz, that looks delicious. :yes:
> My corned beef was good too, not stringy, it was solid.
> I also made two red potatoes in the microwave. I forgot to
> put out the ‘lethal weapon’ Irish soda bread.
> 
> I cooked it for 50 minutes in the pressure cooker, took it out,
> covered it up and put in the cabbage, carrots and potatoes
> in the same water for 20 minutes.





You sure do make some pretty plates (presentation).


----------



## Windows on Wash

Made some Rockstar Ruebens


----------



## Mystriss

Insta-Pot for hour and a half - husband says its the moistest bestest corned beef and cabbage ever.


----------



## wooleybooger

Some where here I posted how much I like Ruben's. Looks like it didn't make the trip. I must have hit the wrong button. :vs_mad:


----------



## Bud9051

Mystriss said:


> Insta-Pot for hour and a half - husband says its the moistest bestest corned beef and cabbage ever.


Well, the insta-pot, which we have discussed before, has moved to the top of my list. My corned beef came out fine but the carrots and potatoes were slow. Took them out and put in the cabbage and just had to transfer that to a regular pot. 10 hours now and still not ready to eat. Sure hope it's good.

Bud


----------



## spitz1234

.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Druidia

A long time ago, i used to cook corned beef in the oven but have found using a pressure cooker so much more convenient. 90 minutes for a 3-lb corned beef brisket —> quick cold release —> 3 min for potatoes, carrots, cabbage wedges —-> quick cold release —-> arrange on platter and serve.


----------



## Druidia

Bud9051 said:


> Well, the insta-pot, which we have discussed before, has moved to the top of my list. My corned beef came out fine but the carrots and potatoes were slow. Took them out and put in the cabbage and just had to transfer that to a regular pot. 10 hours now and still not ready to eat. Sure hope it's good.
> 
> Bud




Insta-Pot is one brand of electric pressure cooker. Non-electric (stove top) are also available. 

I have an 8-qt stainless steel Presto pressure cooker. I prefer non-electric so I have the option of doing cold water release (running cold water over the lid to reduce pressure and quickly cool down). This is important when you’re pressure cooking veggies. I do this even for meats, when doing staggered cooking, because I generally do not like quick release (opening the valve gradually) because there’s a tendency for food/liquid to be drawn up the valve and clog it. 

Also, with a non-electric, the lid is completely removable (including the gasket) which then makes it easy to clean every crevice in the lid. I use a very tiny brush (like a very tiny test tube brush) to wash/clean the valve. 

When assembling afterwards, I can hold the lid up and peek through the valve/vent to check that there’s no clog. 

It’s important to keep the valve/vent clean. Amazon reviews that talk about their pressure cookers exploding is because steam cannot escape so pressure keeps building up. Something’s clogging what are supposed to be steam outlets.


----------



## Two Knots

Grilled rubins you say! :smile:

I buy Hebrew national kosher franks...I don’t know if I posted it here or not,
however, I make these grilled Rubens with the kosher franks...
Of course, you could use your favorite brand of dogs.

cooked the dogs in either water or fry the up in a smidgen of oil or butter.
Slice them lengthwise, place on rye bread, top with drained sauerkraut 
and Swiss cheese and smear bread with mustard.

Lightly brush pan or grill with butter and fry on both sides.

It’s what I call “the poor mans Rubin” :smile:

Last week they had pastrami on sale for 4.99 a pound. We bought 2 lbs,
My guy was in heaven! He had eggs with Pastrami in the morning and
Grilled Rubins in the afternoon. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger

:cool2::cool2:


----------



## Two Knots

I made a request to the sous chef to make us some Poor man’s Rubins.

He made it with Swiss cheese, Brie cheese, sauerkraut, and threw in a bit of
fried bacon on top of the dogs...the bread is olive bread. it was great! :thumbsup:


----------



## wooleybooger

Oh SNAP. 

Busy with wife's meds. Pharmacy idiots.


----------

